# Noma Dynamark 8/26 Constant Auger



## Airhead (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello All-

I'm tossing a Hail Marry here but does anyone have a Noma Dynamark 8/26 Model Number DP826E58428, I can not find a parts break down anywhere!

The issue I am having is the auger runs constantly, I believe there is a break for it but without knowing what I am looking for its hard to order parts. On the engagement arm at the top there is a "bracket" of some kind that comes no where near the pulley, I feel it is installed in the wrong spot but I can not figure out where it would be installed that wouldn't chew the belt off or run on the auger pulley constantly. There is nothing at the bottom of the engagement arm that would touch the pulley either.

I'm at the break conclusion as.... The auger runs with a 3/8"- 29"OD belt... 29.5" OD Belt.... 30" OD belt (that it later tosses off). Another idea was put a 1/2" belt on, maybe it wont sit as deep in the pully and not grab until tension is created..... Same results. There is no rust on any pulley... I'm out of ideas...

As I buy and sell used snowblowers this ones costing me money at this point! Any help is apreciated


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a Dynamark 8/26. I'll answer tomorrow. A 3/8" belt is for the drive, the auger uses a 1/2" belt. I'll check my notes for the correct length.


----------



## Airhead (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks! And any photos of any "breaks" or anything that may slow/stop the auger pulley would be super helpful! Thanks for taking a look! After a little extra research I believe the belt is 1/2 x 30. But I still spin my auger when not engaged.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Post a picture of the belt pulley area. I believe there's an arm that has a spring going down. Do you have the spring attached?

I will check my notes what length belt I installed and will post later. The belts they call for are not always the right size plus between manufacturers the written length may not be the actual measured length. I may have put a different length belt on then what was called for.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't have one of these but I've got a guess or two. If your belts are stiff, it can contribute to augers not stopping, same if the belt is too tight. There likely is a lever that puts tension on the auger belt, see if there's some brake material on one side of it or some corresponding lever that's supposed to press against the pulley. Many times that's worn down over time. Whether you can get a replacement or not, I don't know. Sometimes brake shops can bond new material on an arm under optimum circumstances.


Sorry, best thoughts for the moment.


----------



## Airhead (Nov 29, 2017)

For now this is the best picture I have I will pull it apart again once I have more time for better photos. The bracket under the engagement pulley is all I have, to me it should contact the auger pulley in some way but needless to say after trying every possible posistion it won't. The return spring for the engagement pulley is actually in the box with the friction wheel all is attached to the engagement pulley is the arm you see photoed then the shaft that connects it goes straight into the box (area under engine). If I can't sort it out right I will make a piece to contact the bottom and bolt it into the holes that bracket attaches to. 

I'll give getting the belt more flexible a try! At this stage it's all worth a shot I'd rather it fixed right for selling and not "jimmy rigged". 

For the record yes that is a 3/8 belt on it. I have and have tried a 1/2" belt, that was just the last belt on it at the time I threw my hands in the air lol.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i think i know what ur missing.
there should be a bracket that goes under engine pulley thats bolted to engine.
that bracket holds two long bolts/guides that go on each side of engine pulley.
mines a canadian craftsman made by noma/murray circa ~1987 c950-52810-8
similar parts to mine is Craftsman 536885010 32" Snowblower
part is always located in the drive parts diagrams as #22, old part number is 95187 alone or with "ma" at end of number. 

too loosen guides, hold end with wrench and turn nut that has locking washer and loosen enough that it will move/wobble away from engine pulley, but dont remove/loosen bolt thats behind the support bracket /backing plate as its a pia to get back on.

parts diagram here https://lawn-garden.needmanual.com/...snow-blower-owners-manual.html?page_number=24 and find the drive parts diagram

you will need the bracket, 2bolts the hold bracket to engine and 2 spacers behind bracket that the 2 bolts go through.
2 belt guide bolts that need 2 nuts each and 1 lockwasher each.
fyi, i didnt put lockwashers behind backing plate for the belt guides bolts as the ends of guide bolt will extend further out and hit engine case. if those loosen up i will use nylon lock nuts


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

That's exactly what's needed, great post Vinny. Should be on a sticky. Probably a lot of used, or handme down blowers might have that problem.
Sid


----------



## Airhead (Nov 29, 2017)

No go on the bolts/bracket. I tried a home made version to mount it on but the bolts were so close to the pulley and 1/2" belt that it just started to smoke the belt. I tried it with the 3/8 belt at 30" long and it still just spun it, it was not close enough to those bolts. So I went with plan "F" a home made break. I took that random bracket (still not sure what it did) and conected it to some 1" flat bar I then Bolted it to the the flat bar to the arm and thee you go a break to hold the pulley when the handle was released and release when the handle was pressed. Now for some snow to test this repair more the. Running behind my shop. Pictures attached are without the pulley it would hold back of course.


----------

